# Upgrading specialized allez claris to tiagra and fulcrum racing 5



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for a roadbike, 
Narrow down to the new Specialized allez 2018, 

1) allez elite 105 $1200
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/performance/allezelite/133817

2) allez claris, $750
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/performance/allez/129052

Looking for opinions, it is ok if i bought the claris one and upgraded to tiagra and fulcrum racing 5, conti tyres 
or just take the 105 one and upgrade conti tyres?

Your opinion is much appreciated. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

You will spend more than $450 buying the parts, NVM the labor. Buying the bike you want up front saves money later.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Marc said:


> You will spend more than $450 buying the parts, NVM the labor. Buying the bike you want up front saves money later.


Kinda agree 
but the 105 above don't have full groupset, Crankset ia praxis and tekro caliper brek. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

padangchangkat said:


> Kinda agree
> but the 105 above don't have full groupset, Crankset ia praxis and tekro caliper brek.
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


Yea, that is a common tactic to increase profit margin by using sort-of-equivalent-parts. The crank you probably won't notice, and either way you at least get a threaded BB. The brakes, put KoolStop pads/shoes and they should perform fine.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Ohh ok bro thanks is a nice idea, newbie for rb so have to ask and Google around for info,. Thanks 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

padangchangkat said:


> or just take the 105 one and upgrade conti tyres?


Per the others, buy the best bike you can afford. And then ride it, wear out the tires, and buy the tires you want. No need to swap out brand new tires.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

padangchangkat said:


> Kinda agree
> but the 105 above don't have full groupset, Crankset ia praxis and tekro caliper brakes.


This is true. However, the 105 bike has much better wheels - DT460 vs. the entry level Axis wheels on the Claris bike.

Nothing wrong with the Praxis crankset - much better than the junky FSA cranksets many new bikes come with. Nothing wrong with the Textro brakes either.

This one is a no-brainer - get the 105 bike!


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Kerry Irons said:


> Per the others, buy the best bike you can afford. And then ride it, wear out the tires, and buy the tires you want. No need to swap out brand new tires.


Oh, just thinking swap with lighter tyres might improve the feel n ride

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Lombard said:


> This is true. However, the 105 bike has much better wheels - DT460 vs. the entry level Axis wheels on the Claris bike.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Praxis crankset - much better than the junky FSA cranksets many new bikes come with. Nothing wrong with the Textro brakes either.
> 
> This one is a no-brainer - get the 105 bike!


Ohh that obvious yeah, this is my first time buying rb, so quite careful in spending and investing on the bike. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

padangchangkat said:


> Ohh that obvious yeah, this is my first time buying rb, so quite careful in spending and investing on the bike.


FYI, last winter, I built a set of wheels for myself using those same DT Swiss R460 rims with Dura-Ace hubs. Those are nice rims. The tires are heavy wire bead tires, but tires wear out and can easily be replaced. You don't buy a bike for its tires.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Lombard said:


> FYI, last winter, I built a set of wheels for myself using those same DT Swiss R460 rims with Dura-Ace hubs. Those are nice rims. The tires are heavy wire bead tires, but tires wear out and can easily be replaced. You don't buy a bike for its tires.


Nice, so it's seem the 105 is quite a good spec. 
And do r460 come with sleeve join? 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

padangchangkat said:


> Nice, so it's seem the 105 is quite a good spec.
> And do r460 come with sleeve join?


Yes, R460s are sleeved - a non-issue. When they were new, I could hear a faint cyclical noise when the brake pad went past the joint. 100 miles worth of braking smoothed that all out.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Well that a good Updates, thanks. waiting for above model to arrive, going for test ride. First rb will going to try aluminium frame, like specialized allez. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

I just went thru something similar. I have a 14 Allez w/claris and I was going to upgrade, after talking to a cpl of lbs' about this I am now the owner of a brand new Roubaix SL4!


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

stogies4life said:


> I just went thru something similar. I have a 14 Allez w/claris and I was going to upgrade, after talking to a cpl of lbs' about this I am now the owner of a brand new Roubaix SL4!


Wow nice, quite similar experience, thanks. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

I did that with a specialized frame, worked out great. two things. 

the "elite" designation historically applies to two different classes of frames, you want to make sure that you get an "E-5." E5 is historically among specialized's best aluminum frames, modeled largely on the carbon tarmac footprint. they are solidly built and fast as hell, if you get one under a thousand with lowbrow components, jump on it. 

two, you can always upgrade components one at a time, jenson is a good place to find discounts. the easiest upgrade, depending on where you shop, is usually the wheels. from there the drivetrain, including crank, chain, shifters, and derailleurs. just remember, the crank and chain wear at the same rate; sometimes you can get away with changing just the chain, but if the crank has significant wear on it, it all has to go. 
I learned that one the hard way when my crank started to skip; changed the chain, no go. tried new ring, no go. eventually upgraded crank and chain had me up and cruising again. 

in short, though, the reson I recognized this was I upgraded an e5 from 105 to ultegra and Easton wheelset. couple years ago, I think. first got the shifters for about a buck thirty, crank about a hundred and a chain about thirty. 250 I think for Easton 70's. and it was like a new bike. aluminum will wear and start to bend over time; still plenty stiff and built like a brick shythouse. worth the time and money, do your homework....


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

easyridernyc said:


> ......the crank and chain wear at the same rate..........


I really hope you meant the chain and *cassette *wear at the same rate. I have never heard of a crankset that wears as fast as the chain. It should last for at least 2 or 3 chains. I can't imagine that you weren't skipping on your cassette long before.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

easyridernyc said:


> I did that with a specialized frame, worked out great. two things.
> 
> the "elite" designation historically applies to two different classes of frames, you want to make sure that you get an "E-5." E5 is historically among specialized's best aluminum frames, modeled largely on the carbon tarmac footprint. they are solidly built and fast as hell, if you get one under a thousand with lowbrow components, jump on it.
> 
> ...


Yea bro nice sharing, the bike link above do come with specialized e5 premium frame, and yes planning to upgrade especially tyres and wheelset. Seem fews rider said claris is ok, might ride with claris before upgrading. My first roadbike. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Lombard said:


> I really hope you meant the chain and *cassette *wear at the same rate. I have never heard of a crankset that wears as fast as the chain. It should last for at least 2 or 3 chains. I can't imagine that you weren't skipping on your cassette long before.


lol...yeah, chain and cassette. crank, or crank rings not nearly as fast


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

padangchangkat said:


> Yea bro nice sharing, the bike link above do come with specialized e5 premium frame, and yes planning to upgrade especially tyres and wheelset. Seem fews rider said claris is ok, might ride with claris before upgrading. My first roadbike.
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


shimano components are compatible, that's the other thing you can mix, you don't have to upgrade everything at the same time. that's a good deal for that bike, the components aren't much, but the frame is very nice. grab it, get some pedals and shoes. learn how to shift, go up hills, go fast on straights, see how you like it, then think about the upgrades. the frames were prettier then, Columbus tubing. I still have this bike and it still flies like the WIND man....

http://1mg.me/image2.aspx?filename=2006-Specialized-Allez-Elite-Double.jpg&f=Photos


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Would recommend the 105 here as well. You'll get something closer to Shimano's most up-to-date design such as 11-speed, hidden cable routing, etc.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh i see, will consider bro. But both the bike come with hidden cable routing. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry didn't realize how out of touch I was with Claris/Tiagra current generation Shifters


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Man do the 105. 105 is a friggin workhorse! Unless $450 will put you in the poor house do the 105. All around better deal. Getting it on a new bike is the way to go. Cheaper and ready to roll from the get go. Get the best you can afford. The better the bike the better the chances that you will really use it. Spend it if you got it! Can't take it with you.
Have you checked out any other brands? I just bought a Trek Domane SLR6 and love the bike! The comfort of this bike is amazing. They have an aluminum version in the same price range. Ride em all! Part of the fun of getting a new bike. LOL! My 2 cents worth

Good luck. 
Bill


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

fishboy316 said:


> Man do the 105. 105 is a friggin workhorse! Unless $450 will put you in the poor house do the 105. All around better deal. Getting it on a new bike is the way to go. Cheaper and ready to roll from the get go. Get the best you can afford. The better the bike the better the chances that you will really use it. Spend it if you got it! Can't take it with you.
> Have you checked out any other brands? I just bought a Trek Domane SLR6 and love the bike! The comfort of this bike is amazing. They have an aluminum version in the same price range. Ride em all! Part of the fun of getting a new bike. LOL! My 2 cents worth
> 
> Good luck.
> Bill


you can get 11 speed 105 shifters for a lot less than 450. you can get the whole fcukin group for 400 bucks, complete. 200 for the shifters alone, depends on your budget. I think the group is worth it, put the Claris stuff on e bay, you'll get a couple hundred back, use that towards your wheelset pbk has them on sale now for 215, plus pbk always has a fifteen percent code and usually free shipping, if those are the wheels you want. if you want the link for the shifters or the group message me i'll send it through nw


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Well both opinions do seem valid, and yes i do look at other bike brands to like tcr allu, n merida scultura allu, tcr fit me like a glove on the trainer. Specialized bike above recently arrived here in my lbs, so going to try soon. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I know I'm late to the party, but someone is selling Dura Ace 9000 shifters and derailleurs for $430 on Orange County, California Craigslist right now. Seller says no more than 100 miles on them. He switched to Di2. If you get the 105 bike, you'll have a major upgrade with this for very little. Think resale value if you ever decide to sell the bike or swap to new frameset if you ever decide to change later on. Worth a try. 

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bop/d/shimano-dura-ace-9000-sti/6240341707.html


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

terbennett said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but someone is selling Dura Ace 9000 shifters and derailleurs for $430 on Orange County, California Craigslist right now. Seller says no more than 100 miles on them. He switched to Di2. If you get the 105 bike, you'll have a major upgrade with this for very little. Think resale value if you ever decide to upgrade. Worth a try.
> 
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bop/d/shimano-dura-ace-9000-sti/6240341707.html


Wow thanks for the link bro, much appreciate. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------

